

OSCON 2012 Live Stream - Chris Granger's talk on Light Table - ibdthor
http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/content/video

======
ibdthor
The talk begins at 1:40 PDT, by the way.

------
skandan
It's going on right now!

